# Why is this kid talking?



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Maybe I'm missing something here... but why would a hunter go to the press with this? As if we dont have enough people after us as outdoorsmen. 


https://www.richlandsource.com/news...cle_9f01d002-83ef-11ea-835b-7bbeca08eff7.html


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> but why would a hunter go to the press with this?


Looks like the 25 year old expert is drawing attention to their outdoor business. 
Yeah, turkeys are in real trouble...


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

He's a kid. and , maybe he is a little correct. when I am on public land opening gun day, about 10 a;m dozens of guys want to shoot their guns, prolly more kids


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

If he is so concerned, why is he out hunting them?


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

His concern over hunters killing too many turkeys hasn’t seemed to keep him from killing turkeys himself. 

Ultimately, this is what we have biologists for.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seems like a normal amount of people hunting so far. Didn’t hear too many shots for being a Saturday opener.

I would also disagree with the population going down. It has been increasing like crazy the last ten years. You can pretty much expect to see turkeys on any drive in the morning.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Richland, *Ohio*


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

So a question for the southern Michigan guys....have you ever seen all hunt ZZ (301) tags sold out not even a week into season? Well.....they’re gone. As far as I can remember that has never happened, and I’ll bet the DNR will be reporting record license sales and filled tags this spring. Less birds for next spring? I would tend to think so.


----------



## NbyNW (Jun 30, 2012)

Pretty vague article, only gives opinions of one hunter's perceived population decline and hunter participation numbers. It would be interesting if there was specific data from the state that backed his claim up that harvest totals and participation have been up, which would actually be something to cheer about!
All that being said, every year people are saying there is more competition than ever before, and yet hunting numbers are not increasing. Maybe locally levels can be higher, individually more hours afield, but. perception and the internet influence has a lot to do with these views.


----------



## CoWalSki (May 31, 2003)

Ohio? When I saw this " Hours for hunting are 30 minutes before sunrise to noon until April 26. " For a moment I thought I was back in the 70's and 80's cos' that rule hasn't been in effect for a long time in Michigan. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Turkey populations are harmed much more by predation and disease than hunters by a long shot .


----------



## 03a3 (Sep 4, 2008)

Want to see more turkeys get your butt's out and trap and shoot predators and you will see all kinds of wild game.


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)

Ack said:


> So a question for the southern Michigan guys....have you ever seen all hunt ZZ (301) tags sold out not even a week into season? Well.....they’re gone. As far as I can remember that has never happened, and I’ll bet the DNR will be reporting record license sales and filled tags this spring. Less birds for next spring? I would tend to think so.


I agree. Have never seen so many cars or heard so many shots as I have this year. With the pandemic, people are turkey hunting with the free time they suddenly have.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ack said:


> So a question for the southern Michigan guys....have you ever seen all hunt ZZ (301) tags sold out not even a week into season? Well.....they’re gone. As far as I can remember that has never happened, and I’ll bet the DNR will be reporting record license sales and filled tags this spring. Less birds for next spring? I would tend to think so.


I don't think 301 hunt being sold out is because of the COVID. If you hunted private land in ZZ under the 234 tag in the past for the full month of May, buying the 301 tag extends your season this year by 2 more weeks. Seems like a no brainer to buy it.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Ack said:


> So a question for the southern Michigan guys....have you ever seen all hunt ZZ (301) tags sold out not even a week into season? Well.....they’re gone. As far as I can remember that has never happened, and I’ll bet the DNR will be reporting record license sales and filled tags this spring. Less birds for next spring? I would tend to think so.


No doubt with more participation comes more dead birds. No arguing that. The question is, will one year of this be detrimental to the population going forward? Not likely.


----------



## travfisher (Aug 27, 2018)

I also think a lot of guys switched their tags from up north to downstate to travel less , per the recommendation of the DNR . I’ve put in a lot of miles in unit J and only saw one other hunter ... Not many turkeys either though lol ..


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

Last I knew, hens lay eggs, not Toms or Jakes. Limiting the fall seasons when hens are legal could help maintain populations. As long as hens lay eggs in the spring we'll have turkeys.


----------



## vincke07 (Feb 17, 2012)

I saw more pressure than ever the first two days. Saturday opener and everyone off work paired with everyone able to get last years first and second seasons combined this year. Glad I got my tag when I did if the 6 week hunt sold out this year. I plan on getting back into trapping this year, should help the turkeys and pheasants a little at least.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

all these are valid points especially hens are the egg layers. However, if guys have more time, there may be a few guys out there who pass on a jake because of having more opportunities, who may , at the end of season realize he should have taken the jake over tag soup


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

So you are believing this guy in a state that allows two bearded birds per season. Wish we had that here too, I like to keep the food for the Partridge and Pheasants! The thing about liberal seasons is who would trust the DNR bird count? Do I have to remind you of the liberal doe kills we have suffered before with.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Chessieman said:


> *in a state that allows two bearded birds per season.*


I may be wrong, but Isn't MI one of the few states that still only allows one? Seems like most allow multiple toms.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

I am having a hard time reading something wrong with what he said. I have friends in Tennessee that are saying they have never seen so many people out hunting and apparently the harvest numbers are double so far this spring compared to other seasons. I like others was thinking with the virus the birds would get a repreve from hunting pressure but it seems to be the opposite !


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

03a3 said:


> Want to see more turkeys get your butt's out and trap and shoot predators and you will see all kinds of wild game.


Absolutely .My war on raccoon is starting to pay of .Took out 25 4 years ago and a neighbor just down the road took 15 the same year plus possums ...only get a few each year now .Turkeys starting to come back .


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Dish7 said:


> I may be wrong, but Isn't MI one of the few states that still only allows one? Seems like most allow multiple toms.


Why mess with a good thing? 74% of Michigan turkey hunters are satisfied with their experience. Compare that to deer hunters in this state.


----------



## 20 Pounder (Jan 4, 2005)

Just my opinion based on observations this week. I think the turkeys are going to take a beating on public land in southern Michigan. Opening morning I arrived at my plan A spot to find three trucks. I could understand one, but three!!? Luckily my plan B spot worked out well. Since then I have been scouting for my son's hunt next week only to find guys hunting most of the spots I have checked daily. I have also heard a lot more shots fired than normal. Especially on opening day.


----------



## Reef runner (Jan 21, 2020)

More people are hunting this year around here for sure. I see more people scouting also. Easy to understand. If your not working might as well get a tag and go hunting. I also think the longer season for ZZ and Saturday start for all the hunts has more people buying tags.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

In a normal season, there are approximately 100,000 turkey hunters in Michigan. I'll second that many of the people - myself included - that normally hunt 0234 in the SLP took the ZZ hunt this year to get an extra 2 weeks. I also support the notion that hunter numbers are up - I 'lost' 2 private land properties this year because the homeowners (or family, etc.), who normally don't turkey hunt, are hunting this year due to the pandemic.

I think most of us that seriously hunt turkeys know it takes scouting, technique, and patience to consistently tag birds. So sure, some of the newbies will tag birds, but the majority of new turkey hunters are more likely to eat tag soup - I don't think the DNR wildlife biologists are overly concerned and/or anticipate that the majority of new hunters will enjoy a magical amount of success and drastically increase the harvest rate...

I suspect we'll see an increase in turkey permit sales, a slight increase in harvested birds (maybe from 34,000 to 38,000?), and a decrease in success rate. Simple math says more hunters targeting the same birds = fewer successful hunters. 

And for what it's worth - based on other states with longer seasons (no split tags, etc.), increased hunting pressure on public land doesn't necessarily lead to increased harvest rate on those lands. Instead, the birds get smart and call-shy - this results in birds gobbling less, acting squirrely, and in general much more difficult to tag. I suspect there may be some very tough hunting in May this year for those working public land gobblers...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Agreed every permit won't end in a dead turkey.
I would estimate the harvest of birds/tags is no more than 30%.
I'm sure the hunter was well meaning in his musings. Game managers set the tag #s based on known populations. If our harvest goes to 60%, we're still well within the population's sustainability.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

waxico said:


> Agreed every permit won't end in a dead turkey.
> I would estimate the harvest of birds/tags is no more than 30%.
> I'm sure the hunter was well meaning in his musings. Game managers set the tag #s based on known populations. If our harvest goes to 60%, we're still well within the population's sustainability.


I sure as hell hope we don't reach 60%, or there will be dead zone areas next spring that hold no birds. Remember it's not like deer - the hens travel to the toms - so if you kill all the toms and jakes in a large area, the hens will leave and nest elsewhere. And there are relatively strong data (mostly from the southern states) that show hens typically nest relatively close to where they are bred...so once they leave, it may take years to repopulate a given area...

The DNR estimates there are about 200,000 birds. A 60% success rate would mean there are only 40,000 males left - which would result in approximately 2.5 hens per tom/jake. Every tom will be henned up by April 1, and the 3yr olds will have harems of 10+ ladies...


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Yankee#1 said:


> I sure as hell hope we don't reach 60%, or there will be dead zone areas next spring that hold no birds. Remember it's not like deer - the hens travel to the toms - so if you kill all the toms and jakes in a large area, the hens will leave and nest elsewhere. And there are relatively strong data (mostly from the southern states) that show hens typically nest relatively close to where they are bred...so once they leave, it may take years to repopulate a given area...
> 
> The DNR estimates there are about 200,000 birds. A 60% success rate would mean there are only 40,000 males left - which would result in approximately 2.5 hens per tom/jake. Every tom will be henned up by April 1, and the 3yr olds will have harems of 10+ ladies...


It was just a number. You know how hard it is to bag a turkey


----------



## ART (Jul 7, 2004)

Michigan allows at least two birds, and maybe more.
Looked at the digest.....looks like 30 bird limit.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Killing too many turkeys?? What those things are literally everywhere. I remember as kid you had to go up north to find one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Numbers in sw lower have declined a lot over last 5 years. That said hunting has been good and lots of birds to play with.


----------

